# my beta is evil



## eviekat (Oct 1, 2009)

i have tryed to find a fishy friend for my beta but he keeps beating the tar out of every friend that i got him. well now he's by himself and i feel bad. but could it be that he's just a jerk to put it nicely?:-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are solitary fish and don't really appreciate tankmates. He's just doing what comes naturally to him. They are very territorial. He'll be ok by himself. Welcome to FishForum.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like you have a completely normal betta there.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Ya, I agree with those two.

Welcome to the fourm!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blueyay:


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

btw, what size tank is he in? You really shouldn't consider tankmates with a betta unless there in a 10+ gallon tank..


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes just doing what bettas do...........maybe you can put another betta next to him in another tank if you feel hes lonely

or tape up a mirror for him to see


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What sort of friends did you put for him? You'll need very peaceful fish that don't nip or have long, colourful fins. Your tank also needs to be big, like ElmoFish mentioned...


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Bettas are sometimes mean, fish are sometimes mean to bettas. Most of the time it doesn't work out. But your betta is normal.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

yeah they're called fighting fish for a reason.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

*HE is being himself and leting u knw "I want this tank for myself"*


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, by trying to give him a "friend", all your really doing is pissing him off. It's natural.


----------



## blustertroy (Nov 28, 2009)

i was in the same boat as you my betta didn't like any thing i put in there so i improvised, i have my incredible hulk action figure placed it outside the tank but near it and my betta loves it, it challenges it and think he wins since the toy doesn't move


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

It's really just...luck! Females are less aggressive, so it really is just if you get a tolerate betta!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

sorry, this made me lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Some females are just as aggressive or more-so than males, ive had some crazy ladies haha.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

blustertroy said:


> i was in the same boat as you my betta didn't like any thing i put in there so i improvised, i have my incredible hulk action figure placed it outside the tank but near it and my betta loves it, it challenges it and think he wins since the toy doesn't move


That is TOO cute! Haha that could be a scene in a movie lol!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

well, I guess that rules out tankmates for my future friend! XD I'd say welcome but I'm a total noob here so I'll say "Hi!" =) "How are you?" instead! =]


----------

